# Remember when....



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Start off a sentence with Remember when... and then something that you haven't seen in a while.

Something like this:


Remember when Whataburger took your order and wrote it on the paper sack then handed the sack to the back to cook and fill up?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

remeber when....you could fill up your truck for a $20 bill??


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Remember when you didn't have to be a lawyer to figure out your electric bill??


----------



## IBreeling (Feb 27, 2008)

Remember when you could buy that Whataburger and a shake for just over $1.00. Burgers were .50 cents and a large chocolate shake was also .50 cents. Those days are gone. Can't forget the 1 cent bubble gum and 5 cent candy bar.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

deebo said:


> remeber when....you could fill up your truck for a $20 bill??


in high school, i could fill up my car for $5.00.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Remember when...

You could see the horizon,"Clearly"!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> in high school, i could fill up my car for $5.00.


i am not that old!!


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

Rember when....you had a fight in school, there were no knives or guns...just fists.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> in high school, i could fill up my car for $5.00.


good lord .. how long ago was that!! ;-) .. did you have to pump it .. or did you squeeze it straight from the dinosaur?

just kidding:wink:


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

*member when:*

You last saw a Sinclair gas station sign with the dinosaur on it? 
( I saw one last night , in the middle of a used car lot).

'member when you'd look for your favorite station's sign instead of the price?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Free_loader said:


> good lord .. how long ago was that!! ;-) .. did you have to pump it .. or did you squeeze it straight from the dinosaur?


that was just in the early '70's.



Barefoot Boy said:


> You last saw a Sinclair gas station sign with the dinosaur on it?
> 
> 'member when you'd look for your favorite station's sign instead of the price?


remember their jingle? .... "drive with care, buy sinclair."


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

290 didnt go past bingle?


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

hookemtim said:


> Rember when....you had a fight in school, there were no knives or guns...just fists.


and the consequences from the principal was just a couple of licks with the paddle....


----------



## Jigster (Aug 11, 2004)

Remember when adults were addressed as sir or mam even if you didn't know them from adam.


Remeber when tv shows were not full ot sex, violence and foul language.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Remember when...

a couple of boobs was two dumb guys?

Cg


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

rdhdfmn said:


> 290 didnt go past bingle?


Remember the dirt bike trails covering the overpass dirt mounds at 290 and 34th through Antoine? (when the freeway stopped right by delmar stadium)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Remeber when you could pull into a service station and there was a attendent that would check your tires oil and water level then wash your windshield. And if you wanted them to would vacum the inside out. Also gas was $.15 a gal


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

remember when the ppb of oil was $60? answer - 4/07


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

remember when you could buy an ambasader 5000 c for $12.50


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

Corky said:


> and the consequences from the principal was just a couple of licks with the paddle....


And when you got home and your parents found out, they spanked you too. They didn't file a lawsuit.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Remember when we all thought Jeffrey Skilling was a savvy investor?
(on a side note: I feel bad for all of the Arthur Andersen employees who suffered for the actions of a dozen people. That's whay accouting firms are set up as LLP.)

Remember when EFI outboards were THE engine to have?


----------



## butch (May 1, 2007)

Remember when we could remember everything


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Remember when no-one locked their cars or houses and neighbors looked after each other. If you ran out of milk or sugar, you'd simply go over to the neighbor's house and get some, then pay them back later. Or, if you were being mischievous the neighbor would correct you the same as you mom or dad would?


----------



## PrisonerOnGalvetraz (Sep 12, 2006)

Remember when Exxon was Enco and Chevron was Gulf?


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Remember when you could keep more than 4 red snapper and could fish for them all year round


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Remember when you could fish Jones Lake area and not have to fight off Jet ski's


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Remember when driving to Grandma house passing the Burma Shave signs on the fence posts.

Remember when the jingle was " You can trust your car to the man who wears the star....The big bright TEXACO Star. And they were proud to work there and wear thae uniform...

That was the fifties I believe.

All the best ..

Dr. Krol


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Remember when the Galveston Causeway had a lift bridge.

Remember cruising around the Island on a $1's worth of gas.

Remember 6 ounce Coca Cola bottles.

Remember catching Tarpon in Offatts Bayou and the winter trout runs where boats were thick as flies.

John


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Remeber when The Indy 500 was the Greatest Spectacle in Racing?


----------



## joemacpac (Aug 14, 2006)

Remember when swimming in Galveston meant spending 15 minutes of removing tar balls from your feet...seems much better these days...


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Remember when men would remove their headgear or place their hand over their heart when the flag passed by and all children knew the words to The Star Spangled Banner and the pledge of allegiance still could be recited in school with "under God" still in it?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

remember titties.....the sandals.


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

How bout when beer cans had no pull tabs, had to use an opener. or them pull tabs that came off the cans instead of the fold in type today.

Also a 386 was considered a fast computer!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bluffer said:


> How bout when beer cans had no pull tabs, had to use an opener. or them pull tabs that came off the cans instead of the fold in type today.
> 
> Also a 386 was considered a fast computer!


Or when there were no computers.


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

Remember when your wife wanted to sit next to you, no matter how long of a drive it was.

ToolMan


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Remember when 249 was 149 and it was just a crooked pig trail to Tomball.

The first drink koozies were called titties also...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Remember when we got married ('51)..our first apartment was the best...and set me back $69.00 per month...and that included all utilities 'xcept phone (another $2).. Course this was in the days before air conditioning...

On gas....." Gimme a dollars worth of Ethyl"..and I was good to go for a week at least.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Remember when you could say something without having to worry about being politically incorrect.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i still don't worry about being politically incorrect.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Remember when you had to be a spitter first rather than a swalloer when all watermelons had seeds.


----------



## BUBBA GUMP (Jun 22, 2004)

*All this remembering stuff makes me wanto to listen to Tim Mcgraw's CD.....*

Back when a hoe was a hoe
Coke was a coke
And crack's what you were doing
When you were cracking jokes
Back when a screw was a screw
The wind was all that blew
And when you said I'm down with that
Well it meant you had the flu


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

remember when there was no 2coolfishing website?


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Remember when the minimum wage was $2/hour and you thought you were rich when you cashed that 40 hour paycheck!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Remember when there were no cell phones?


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

when everyone mowed their own yard, changed their own oil, rotated their own tires, painted their own house, mom wasn't forced to work because 1 income was not enough, kids respected adults untill they were old enough not to get their lips slapped off (without lawsuit), when LEO's gave warnings and called your parents, when minding your own business was not considered turning your head.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> Remeber when The Indy 500 was the Greatest Spectacle in Racing?


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Remember when they had gambling along 61st street and along U.S.75 ( 45 ) in Galveston?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Remember when you knew it was time to come home because the church bells were ringing?

Remember when people actually looked at each other and said hello when they passed by each other?

Remember when you could write a check and not have to give your DL, DOB and blood type?

Remember when you could leave your house and not have to lock your doors?

remember when you could pull up to the gas pump, pump your gas AND THEN go pay?

Remember when your belly didnt stick out farther than your dickey-doo?

Remember when there were no color alert days?

Remember when you could go to the airport and meet your family as they got off the plane?

Remember when water and air were free at the gas stations?

Remember when water from the tap was safe to drink?

Remember when sein nets were leagal (Wow, I was a kid and loved to watch the gypsys pull those in down on Crystal Beach)...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Remember when you pulled off to the shoulder of the road when a funeral procession was passing to show respect?


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Remember when you said filler up with ethel? Remember Falstaff,Southern Select and Grand Prize beer? How about Grapette soda water and Robinsons Restaurant in Kemah and the Clear Creek Inn? Gaidos and Princess Drive In and Playland Park on S Main?Als how about riding the train from downtown Houston to the Huntsville prison rodeo?Did that once.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

How about Curleys Corner at 146 & Nasa?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Remember when you pulled off to the shoulder of the road when a funeral procession was passing to show respect?


Just talking about this with my wife a few weeks ago. Weird how things just seem to change sometimes.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

railman said:


> Remember when you said filler up with ethel? .


Or "Regular"


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Remember when calling customer support didn't require and international call?

Remember when the ice cream man didn't sell 'elote con queso'?


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

remember when....
I didn't have to press "1" for english!!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> Just talking about this with my wife a few weeks ago. Weird how things just seem to change sometimes.


I tried to do that a few months. That almost caused the need for a few more processions so, I guess I won't be trying that anymore.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Remember when mosquito island stretched almost all the way to the dike?

Remember when Curl's bait house had a ramp that was usable?


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Bozo said:


> Remember when you pulled off to the shoulder of the road when a funeral procession was passing to show respect?


I still do...

Althought now that almost all new cars drive with their headlights on during the day sometimes a few cars slip by before i realize what's going on...

.


----------



## Jigster (Aug 11, 2004)

remember when McDonalds actually cooked burgers..... not in microwaves

Remember when the entire family ate dinner together...every night


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Remember the beer commerical: Rodeo is the place to be, where the action is wild as wild can be. Yippi-o-ti-yaa and what a time for Falstaff. Circa 1955


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

mdmerlin said:


> Remember when no-one locked their cars or houses and neighbors looked after each other. If you ran out of milk or sugar, you'd simply go over to the neighbor's house and get some, then pay them back later. Or, if you were being mischievous the neighbor would correct you the same as you mom or dad would?


Remember when you were about to leave on a two week family vacation and Dad said to leave the house doors unlocked, in case the neighbors needed to borrow something?

Man, how times have changed


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Remember when there we not hundreds and hundreds of million dollar beach houses on Galveston Island

Remember how it felt, as a child, to play on the beaches and dunes

Remember when you could drive on all the beaches

Remember running around barefoot all summer

Remember when kids played outside all day

Remember when there were no VCR's or DVD's or remote controls. remember how everyone had to watch whatever dad wanted to watch and get up and chnage the channels for him.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Bringing this thread home to fishing.*

Remember when you kept your live shrimp not in a white/yellow plastic bait box but in one made out of wood...even the latch was made out of wood?

Remember when your green/orange popping cork was made out of balsa wood and not foam?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Remember when you rode on top of the back seat deck lid of the family car?


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Remember when you pulled off to the shoulder of the road when a funeral procession was passing to show respect?


I still do that and remove my hat taboot.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Member when you went into a Burger king and wated them stick your meat ont eh conveyer and watched it come out the other side cooked.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

remember when all kids rode in the bed of the pick-up.


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

Remember When: we didn't have to remember when???


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Remember when the TV didn't work, and you took out all the tubes, and put them in sack. Went to the grocery store of 5&10, to the tube testing machine to see which one was bad???


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

I Haven't seen this one.

Remember when you sat with your Dad and Uncle and Grandpa and watched the B & W TV on *" The Friday Night Fights"* ...Boxing sponsered by Gillette .

I'm reading these and aging rapidly.

Dr. Krol


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow alot of remember whens that i dont remember. But i do pull off the road for a funeral also.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

chazbo said:


> Remember when the TV didn't work, and you took out all the tubes, and put them in sack. Went to the grocery store of 5&10, to the tube testing machine to see which one was bad???


LOL! Forgot all about that one!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Remember 97 Rock _The Rock of Houston_


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

PrisonerOnGalvetraz said:


> Remember when Exxon was Enco and Chevron was Gulf?


LOL...remember when Exxon was Humble Oil & Refining Co...???

The Humble building was the biggest skyscraper in Houston for quite a while...about 25 stories tall as I recall..


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

ToolMan said:


> Remember when your wife wanted to sit next to you, no matter how long of a drive it was.
> 
> ToolMan


That would be before she was my wife. Man I am old!!!!!


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Remember when you didn't have to see some girl/woman's thong hanging out, or some punk's boxers????


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Remember when you could see t.v. commercials about a "giant armadillo".
Remember when the causway to Port Aransas was only one lane.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Remember when.......



Someone who had a tatoo had just got out of boot camp or was a "hood"!!!!!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

KJON said:


> Remember when.......
> 
> Someone who had a tatoo had just got out of boot camp or was a "hood"!!!!!


When duck tails and collars up were in style and jeans rolled up and cigarette pack was put in the rolled up short sleeve.


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> Remember 97 Rock _The Rock of Houston_


"GET YOUR LAZY A$$ES OUT BED" 
I've still got a few stickers that Moby autographed and some of the Santa Moby picture buttons from when I was a kid.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

redfish bayrat said:


> Remember when the causway to Port Aransas was only one lane.


-----

LOL..Yep, forgot about that 'un.. If ya met someone coming the other way, ONE of ya was gonna back up (sometimes for quite a piece) till ya reached one of the "passing piers"....Heck, Bayrat...you ain't THAT old..:wink:


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Remember when there was no air conditioning (house or car) and your dad drove the whole family into town on a hot Sunday afternoon to the ice house to get ice to make ice cream. Watching the lady at the ice house walk into the huge wooden freezer and come out carrying the block with tongs, dropping the ice into an old rusty metal ice crusher hanging outside (how's that for sanitation?). The ice got collected into a big heavy duty wax paper bag (no such thing as plastic). Best part was when you went around to the side of the ice house to a huge wooden box/tank filled with water, floating blocks of ice and floating watermelon and you got to stick your arms into the ice water to pull over the watermelon you wanted.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

How about Stewarts Drive In on N Main and Gulf Freeway that had air conditioning ducts that you put in your car window to cool your car?


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Remember when there were no Walmarts? Instead there was TG&Y's and Perry's.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

chazbo said:


> Remember when the TV didn't work, and you took out all the tubes, and put them in sack. Went to the grocery store of 5&10, to the tube testing machine to see which one was bad???


didn't have to do that Daa would send me down 2 houses our good Friend Mr. Matocha repaired TV's on the side and I got to carry the tubes over and trst them there.

Remember Going to the 5&10 and buy a turtle with your name painted on it's shell.

Remember the Blue law could only buy Groceries and a few select items on Sundays.

Remember Black and white TV shows cause there were no color TV's.

Remember a quart of shrimp was $2.00

Remember the Quintana Breeze and when the Owner put a hitchin post up in front cause me and my buddies would ride our horses there most of the days during the summer to play pool. 
Remember as a kid riding my bike all over town and mom would not worry. But I better be home by supper.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Remember when....... at least I do


A friend of mine built two water front beach cabins on 
Crystal beach in 1973, was asking 31K a piece for them, I said he was crazy, no one in their right mind would pay that much, Dannnnng!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> LOL...remember when Exxon was Humble Oil & Refining Co...???
> 
> The Humble building was the biggest skyscraper in Houston for quite a while...about 25 stories tall as I recall..


it's 44 stories. when i was a kid, probably around 1966, my dad knew somebody and he was invited to visit the humble building. we went all the way to the observation deck at the very top 44th story. we had a unimpeded panoramic view of all of houston.

i was on only about 9-years old, but that memory is etched into my noodle ... what's left of it. it was way cool.

remember the milkman who'd come to the door in white shirt and pants and a white cap carrying two gallons of milk in glass containers.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

JCHjr55 said:


> Remember when the Galveston Causeway had a lift bridge.
> 
> Remember cruising around the Island on a $1's worth of gas.
> 
> ...


Remember cars lined up on both sides while the causeway was closed for a train to cross?


----------



## Salzig (May 21, 2004)

Remember when--

The "best" fishing rods were made with split bamboo.


----------



## Marcus Lovell (Oct 9, 2006)

$2.00 a car load (Mondays) at the Gulfway Drive-in.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

StevePage said:


> when everyone mowed their own yard, changed their own oil, rotated their own tires, painted their own house, mom wasn't forced to work because 1 income was not enough, kids respected adults untill they were old enough not to get their lips slapped off (without lawsuit), when LEO's gave warnings and called your parents, when minding your own business was not considered turning your head.


I still there!

GY


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Marcus Lovell said:


> $2.00 a car load (Mondays) at the Gulfway Drive-in.


Or on friday nights load the trunk with stowaways


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

do you remember when everyone ate dinner at the table and no one talked....ate there veggies...no elbows on the table either..kids didnt talk back to parents for fear of ending up in the other room..kids didnt get in trouble at school for fear of getting it again when you got home after the principle/or coach played jeff bagwell with your hiney and a paddle...with the always famous qoute " grab the ankles"...and you rode your bike all over town but you had to go home when the street lights came on...

brian


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

One more
Remeber when you took the little piece of the bar of soap that was left and squished it into the new bar. Lets not waste that soap son. Did it so long I still do the squishing. Good ole technicolor soap


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Remember when you could hunt most anywhere for free and carry a shotgun or rifle in the back of the truck window and even leave the windows down if you had to go in a store.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Remember when Enco was Humble?


PrisonerOnGalvetraz said:


> Remember when Exxon was Enco and Chevron was Gulf?


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Remember when Indy was acturally on Memorial Day. Now you miss half of it by the time you get out of church.


Bozo said:


>


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My .02*

Red light, warmer weather
White light, cooler weather
Green light, no change in view
Blinking light, rain is due!

The FIRST black and white TV on your block...everyone was invited to Wrasslin' on Fri nites. Kids had to stay "down in front" or go to back of the room.

You could buy Grand Prize "shorts" out the back of the brewery on Polk Ave for I think $1.25 a case. Some a little short, some overfilled.

You could shoot 10 ducks of any kind.

Trout and Flounder ruled....redfish was more or less a trash fish with no limits on them!

Oh, yeah....6 big watermelons in Waller toward the end of July for $2.00 FOR 6!!

Enough!
Later
R3F


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Remember When

Hudson and Harrigan were really Hudson and Harrigan? and how shock we were at their boldness?

Nickle beer night at the Astro's game?


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

mastercylinder...remember when Carnation milk delivered to the house and was located behind gus restaraunt ???tradewinds was a drive in movie...not a shopping center?????????there was no such thing as jack in the box or mc donalds only burger chef on palmer???????remember Rocks variety store on 6th street????the Ice house was on the north side of gus and later moved to 6th street and12th ave(the pendleys butchershop) the 7/11 located on the same intersection? weingartens parking lot????derrest williams service station on 9th and 9th(enco) terrace drive inn???? the levee?????....rio


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

deebo said:


> remeber when....you could fill up your truck for a $20 bill??


Dang - that makes me feel old. I remember when the tank on my VW had to be really empty to get $2.50 in it. 

Remember when oil jumped from $2.00 a barrel to $11.00? Thanks OPEC.

Remember when burgers were 15 cents at McDonalds and others?

Remember having to walk across the room to change channels on the TV? Not really a problem since there were only 3 channels.

Remember laying in the grass and identifying shapes in clouds?

Remember when five bucks would get you and your date into a movie along with popcorn and Coke?

Remember car seats with hooks that hooked over the back of the seat? Real safe. 

Remember riding on the running boards?

Remember stepping on the foot feed and starter pedal at the same time?

Remember when turn signals were optional and seat belts were non-existent?

I quit - this is making me feel too old - think I'll go take a nap.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Remember when"coke was still cola, and joint was a bad place to be. Back before Nixon lied to us all on TV"

Remember when You could shoot ten pintails - and it was legal

Remember when cars had "foot feeds" and "continental kits" and "curb feelers" and starters on the floor.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Remember the bird/reptile show and the few rides they had at the Budweiser brewery?


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember the big POLAR BEARS there.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

r.w the BAYOU drive in at La marque??????????? the LOFT in galveston ?????the GRASS MENAGIERE?????? the slide on the hill at 53st?????


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

Remember when....

Studebaker was the "Car of the Future"

You found out that your motor had a bad vaccum leak, when it started raining and your windshield wipers didn't work. 

(For all you Brazosport people)

When going shopping downtown meant, going to Freeport.
WHen Brazosport High School was the only High School in the area.
When the Lake Theater had only one screen.
When you could legally drink at the age of 18 (anyone know what year that happened?)
When you could walk down to Antonelli's Root Beer Stand in Freeport and get an ice cold mug of root beer.

poops


----------



## aneel (Oct 8, 2005)

Remember when deisel was .87 a gallon!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Remember when you had to but "flash cubes" for your camera?


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Rember counter checks?

Remember when the bays were covered with trout lines?

Remember when there were no shallow running bay boats?

Remember picking cotton by hand?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Remember when...*

Doctors made house calls...

You could drive all the way from the end of the Seawall to San Luis Pass...


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I remember:

When they used to deliver milk to the house.
When me and my buddies would try to adjust the points and timing just right on my 68 Chevelle Malibu.
When me and a buddy used to duck hunt in clear creek around League City.
When I got to stay up late on Saturday nights and watch roller derby, wrestling and ''Project Terror" with my dad and his buddies.
When a quart of live shrimp was 3 bucks!
When I used to be the young guy at the office!
When I thought I could beat anybody up and thought I was the "hombre"!
When I thought my parents were really strict on me!


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Remember when you could stop off at "Burger Chef" and get a 19 cent burger and a 25 cent shake.

Burger Chef....."Home of the 19cent Hamburger"..... on Bellfort.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you remember when there were 18 and 33 hp. outboards? They were big too.

Do you remember when you could get reliable fishing reports in Port A. at the Rod and Gun club and at Shorty's during the evening over a cold one.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

Remember when groceery shopping meant going to the grocery store, handing your grocery list to the grocer at the counter and waiting for him to fill the brown bags with your groceries to take home?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

When ice cream was a nickel a dip!! We'd walk to the drug store several times a day for that...no a/c back there..we'd sit under the ceiling fan and eat the ice cream!!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

poops..when the drinking age was 18..was't that about 1973? And you forgot about the Surf Drive Inn down in freeport!! LOL.


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

Tucsonred said:


> poops..when the drinking age was 18..was't that about 1973? And you forgot about the Surf Drive Inn down in freeport!! LOL.


1974 if memory serves, I turned 18, September of that same year, but who needed to be 18 to get beer back then :smile:

Oh yes.... the Surf Drive in.... 3/4 of the speakers didn't work on the back row.... so I've been told :biggrin:

Poops


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Remember when: telephones were dial/buttonless and when you picked up the reciever the operator would ask, "Number, please?" ... unless someone else on the "party line" was talking and you had to wait till they were through?

the family gathered around the radio after supper and listened Dragnet, The Lone Ranger and "Fibber" McGee and Molly and during breakfast the next morning, The Farm Report?

the most exciting time of the year, next to Christmas, was when the yearly Sears and Roebuck catalogue came in the mail?

you could tell right away if your new department store shoes fit well by looking at X-rays of your feet?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Yea, and sneakin in the drive inn in the truck of the car!! Oh..I did not do that!! poops..you are right..didn't need to be 18 to buy beer!! LOL 
This is pretty good, I had forgotten a lot of this stuff..party lines on the phone..ours would ring 1 time and our neighbors 2 times..that way we knew when to answer the phone.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

How about waiting until Wednesday (or was it Tuesday?) for going grocery shopping because it was double Green Stamps day?

How going to the S&H store was like another Christmas come early?

When my grandfather would pop us on the back of the head if we didn't say go up and ask politely to say Thank You to a serviceman in uniform even if we were too young to know what we were thankful for?

When convenience stores still sold TV tubes.

When the only people that had pagers were doctors or lawyers?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Remember when Greenspoint was considered the Suburbs?

Remember when cell phones were a brick with a cord on it?

Remember when 20 Vision (UPN 20) came out?

Remember Pong, and Intellivision?

Remember staying up all night playing Megamania and Frogger on the Atari 2600?

Remember Commodore 64's

Remember Banana Seats and Sissy Bars were the "in" thing with bicycles?

Remember when Boom Boxes were in style, and you used to make your own mix tapes on an actual tape?

Remember when Michael Jackson actually looked Human?

WOW, REMEMBER THE ASTRODOME AND THE BOARD WITH THE FIREWORKS FOR HOMERUNS?

MAN, AND WHO CAN REMEMBER ASTROWORLD?


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Remember when there were elevator operators in all the elevators!!


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*remember*

remember when the Kemah bridge was a draw bridge..stopping to watch the few sailboats working their way through there at night

remember the playgrounds at the drive-ins

remember the milk man..

remember when Jimmy Walkers and a little ice house called the "Rocket" were the only thing going on around Kemah..before the boardwalk

remember getting up really early to watch the Apollo lift off

remember "Goat Man's road" off 146

remember those mosquito pumps full of insecticide that the gas station sold..Cant believe I lived through that..


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*I remember*

Sitting in long gas lines with my dad.

Playing baseball in the streets till the lights flicked on.

Not having to look over my shoulder or worry wear I was.

Being in shape.

Wax on Wax off.

Commodore 64

Parachute Pants


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Tucsonred said:


> poops..when the drinking age was 18..was't that about 1973? And you forgot about the Surf Drive Inn down in freeport!! LOL.


I believe it was the Showboat in downtown Freeport. The Surf drive in was out where the over pass is. then there was the Trade Winds a little closer to Freeport (Carla got it). Speaking of the Overpass before it went up right across the road from the Surf was Bodiddles. Grocery/beer joint/Tackle shop. They has bit galvenized tanks filled with Ice out front with beer and soda. Remember playing in them till my arm was red as the iside of a water melon.

Then there was Hearts drive in in Velasco. and C-99 best Steak sandwhich in the world. They also had a little hamburger stand in down town freeport that had 5 burbers for a dollar.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Remember when....you weren't afraid to let salt water heal your cuts and scratches!

Some other things from farmlife:
...pulling corn without a breath of wind.
...shoveling maize and corn from trailers to barns.
...haulling square baled hay from dawn to dark.
...bathing in a stock tank.
...picking/pulling cotton for a penny a pound.
...running the tractor downwind while plowing or disking.
...chasing jackrabbits on my horse...dodging bullnettles.
...meatclubs...no or little refrigeration and families shared butchering.

Ahhh...those were the days!!


----------



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

remember before 9-11


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Remember when Chris Farley was interviewing Paul McCartney on SNL and he kept saying..."Rember when.....". That was awsome!

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/paul-mccartney-on-the-chris-farley-show/3804066616


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

You kids are making me feel very old!
Rumble seats?
4 digit dialing on phones?
25 cent movies with two features, comics and a gift at the door?
Electric trolley cars?
Soda fountians?
Milk delivered by a horse drawn wagon?
Junk collectors?
A tv with a screen about the size of your cell phone?
Steam and coal powered trains?
The circus coming to town?
Klein's mail order sporting goods? Got my first Luger from them for $20.00


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Member when Crawleys fish camp was on the shoreline in front of Fishers reef, thay had a sling boat lift to launch... And wooden levi's to protect from the waves and keep the channel deep... Boat storage sheds out front...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Snagged said:


> You kids are making me feel very old!
> Rumble seats?
> 4 digit dialing on phones?
> 25 cent movies with two features, comics and a gift at the door?
> ...


We still have junk collectors - but now they don't ask.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Badhabit said:


> Member when Crawleys fish camp was on the shoreline in front of Fishers reef, thay had a sling boat lift to launch... And wooden levi's to protect from the waves and keep the channel deep... Boat storage sheds out front...


 I remember a few times when Crawleys closed off the ramps and would only let you launch with the sling - long lines. Also remember Will's when they wouldn't sell you a quart of shrimp unless you paid to launch (and he was the only one with shrimp).


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

Remember when you waited anxiously in the front yard for the ice cream man to come down the street on his pedal powered _tricycle_, jingling his bell that could be heard two blocks away, and he had the best ice cream bars and popsicles you ever tasted?

Remember when Edward R. Murrow smoked cigarettes on TV? :spineyes:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Remember when popcorn came in a paper cone at the Astrodome and when you finished it you had a megaphone?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Remember when you had to have a smallpox and polio vaccine before you could go to school?? And you didn't mind the polio cause some of your friends already had it. My good friend Donald Ray got it in the 3rd grade.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Remember when you had to have a smallpox and polio vaccine before you could go to school?? And you didn't mind the polio cause some of your friends already had it. My good friend Donald Ray got it in the 3rd grade.


Remember the family oging to the school together to get the sugar cube with the polio vaccine on it. I thenk we had to go three times for the complete vaccine. Remeber Mom holling at you Don'y play in that mud hole you'll catch Polio. Remember kids that wanted to go out side and play in a mud hole.


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

Remember when Sea-world was in Galveston


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I remember:

Metal skates that you added to your shoes and tightened with a "skate key." You wore the skate key on a string around your neck to keep it handy while you skated.

My mama's Studebaker. It only had front seats, a small space behind those seats, and a door that opened into the trunk from INSIDE the car! When we'd go to the drive-in movie, mama would make a pallet with quilts inside the trunk because she knew my sister and I would get sleepy during the movie. Then we'd open that door, crawl into the trunk and go to sleep!

Window fans and attic fans. I felt really sticky in bed from all the humidity. In the spring time sometimes I'd wake up with my eyes all "matted" together - from allergies, I guess.

Real hardwood floors. Mama occasionally would wax those wooden floors, then my sister and I would put on some bobby sox and pretend to skate around to polish the floors.

Galveston Seawall. There was a LOT of beach in front of it, and cars could drive there.

Grocery stores named Hinke & Pilot (pronounced Hinky & PeeLot).

Getting dropped off at the Capitan Theater in Pasadena. Cost $.25 to get in and you could stay all day. Two movies, with featurette, newsreel, and cartoons. M&M's were $.05.

Gas pumps had rolling metal dials and price per gallon could only go up to $.99.9 All the gas pumps had to be replaced when the price crept toward $1.00 per gallon.

Gas stations were called "service" stations and they provided "service." You didn't pump your own gas. Service stations didn't sell food or groceries. But some of them did sell cokes, chips and gum. The cokes were in a cooler with a lift-up lid, and you had to select your bottled drink, lift it and slide it along metal bars holding it, down to the front and along the front until you got it to the place where you could lift it out.

Prayer and Christmas plays were allowed in school. The Gideons could pass out Bibles to students. The 10 Commandments were posted on the walls in classrooms. Everyone knew the difference between right and wrong.

Ah, those Burma Shave signs!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Do you remember when Mueckes in Seabrook was a huge beer joint and had a bunch of caged animals outside and there was a big bear amusement game inside that you could shoot at? BC........ Before Carla.


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

Speaking of no air conditioning (which we didn't have until I was 12). No A/C in the schools up until I reached the 8th grade. Could you imagine the kids now having to endure that?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

poops said:


> Remember when....
> 
> Studebaker was the "Car of the Future"
> 
> ...


I remember that & more

Remember when there was a town called Lake Barbara.
Remember when Tarpon season would open & they were caught from june till september on the banks of the Brazos.
Remember when the Alamo Drive Inn was the place to eat burgers
Remember when the Surf Drive Inn was the only Drive Inn
Remember when The Surf & Velasco movie theaters were open
Remember when you could fish in the Harbor from the bank
Remember when you could only get to the Mouth of the Brazos by 4x4 or really low tide
Remember when you could fish the M.O.B any weekend night or day and more than likely be the only one Fishing there
Remember when Calcutta Canes where the Surfrods to have


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

DANO said:


> I remember that & more
> 
> Remember when there was a town called Lake Barbara.
> Remember when Tarpon season would open & they were caught from june till september on the banks of the Brazos.
> ...


Actually I was a Law Enforcement Explorer in a post that was sponsored by the Lake Barbara Marshal's Office (Gene Music was the Marshal)

The Alamo Drive had one he** of a hot dog... but... the C99 drive in had the best hot dogs in Freeport.

The Dairy Mart next to the 7-11 on 2nd street in Freeport had the only "Broiler Burgers" in the area.

Eating breakfast at the Port Cafe across from Toby Hardware before going out deep sea fishing on a Muchowich Party Boat.

The Freeport Yacht Marina where the Top Coat Terminal is now had the neatest floating docks.

Saturday matinees at the Showboat Theater on 2nd street.

Clyde Cone sold bomb shelters off plantation drive in Lake Jackson.

Watched Hwy 332 in LJ be widened to 4 lane from 2 lane. (Watched 332 from Clute to 523 be widened to four lane some 20+ years later for that matter)

Bodiddles Bar-B-Que :smile:

Yes... I'm a dinasour


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

I remember my uncle owning a small convenience store, and putting a sign on the gas pump that said, "Price of gas is twice what this pump says." Because his pump only went to 99 cents and gas had gone above a dollar. So he just changed the pump to say 50 cents for a dollars worth of gas, and if the pump said you had got 3 dollars worth, you really owed six.

Oh yea, and the choices for gas were regular and unleaded.

Remember pet rocks?

Remember knockers, two balls on a string and you learned to click them together and then to make the click together at the bottom and the top of your swing?

Remember having to turn the antenna to get channel 2? 

Remember square bales of hay, (no big round bales)?

Remember the first day you took your training wheels off?

Remember slop buckets?

Remember the various colors of syrupy liquid in wax coke bottle shaped containers. You bit the end off, drank the liquid and chewed the wax.


----------



## lou5036 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Remeber When*

Dad Would Wake You Early In The Morning In The Middle Of The Week
When He Started Long Change & Would Say Boys Get Up Were Going Fishing & You Didnt Have To Go To School That Day.or Going To Houston International Dragway On A Wensday Night & Watch A Prostock Match Race & Or Jet Cars In Mom & Dad Only Cost About $ 8.00
& Us Kids Were Free!


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

when you woke up early on saturday to watch cartoons that were actually worth a [email protected]%


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

beer had to be opened with a can opener and coolers were metal or aluminum.

saturday .50 kids matinee movie


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Sat. morning Fun Club at the Village Theater kids under 12 , $0.09 cents , Adults (over 12) $0.25 cents. Yes , that was a while back


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

The first two parts of a phone number were letters instead of a number.
A thong was not underwear.
Not having to pay a fortune to hunt in the woods.
Getting into a movie using a empty milk carton.
School bus driver pulling over and kicking bad kids off bus where it stopped.
No a/c in school rooms and teachers putting only fan blowing on them.
Actually playing outside!
Pong video game.
Scrubbing the oil off the boat after fishing or boat ride.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Remember the Princess Drive-In at Market and Federal Rd. in Jacinto City.

Remember Carlton's at I-10 and Federal Rd. in Jacinto City. Buying ice in big blocks.

Tipton's Hardware in Channelview.

Globe, Whites, Lacks those were some neat stores.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember when you would go on vacation or to the store and ride on the back dash and didn't have to wear seatbelts. And Mom would drive with you in her lap!


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> beer had to be opened with a can opener and coolers were metal or aluminum.
> 
> saturday .50 kids matinee movie


You're a young'un!
I can remember when beer came only in glass bottles and kids' Matinees cost 10¢.








​


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

White gas for your outboard?

Block ice crushed at the local beer joint for your aluminum ice box?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Remember when the train went to Galveston from ...Bolivar, or when Dizzy anounced the 'Game of the week'


----------



## DiveMaster (May 21, 2004)

Remember the Prison Rodeo in Huntsville when they tied the money bag to the bull's horn and let the prisoners loose to grab it. Remember when they got hurt seeing them lying on stretchers in the make shift hospital under the bleachers.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Remember when there were Blue Laws and nearly every business was closed on Sunday? 
Remember Brillcream...a llittle dab will do ya?

Remember curb feelers on you old chevy?

Remember when there were only three tv stations and intermittent broadcasting throughout the day.

Remember when Tennessee Erny Ford, Aurther Godfrey, and I Love Lucy were the big day time shows with Ivory Soap the big sponser...."it floats, it floats, ...what floats..Ivory Soap" 

Dr. Pepper at 10-2-4

Remember when you could drive up to an Ice House and stay in your car while curb service brough out your cold drink and candy bar. 

Remember when you could get a case of beer in glass "cans" for $3.99.

Remember when marajuana was a first degree felony?

I remember buying "fresh dead" bait shrimp on the Bob Hall Pier which was about a 20-30 count for $.25 a pound. It came out of the same case as the table shrimp.

I remember when my deer lease in Hondo was $50 a year.

I remember buying a brand new '69 VW Bettle all tricked out for $1,900 out the door.

I remember a lot less than I used to.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

*Poops and Dano*

Sounds like we chewed some of the same dirt in the Freeport area. Remember Willenbergs Pharmacy. My Mom worked there from the time it was in the little store till the mid 80's. I put many a mile on the bike back then.


----------

